# my z31



## jbq (Jul 8, 2008)

hi every one,
i have a z31 model 87, non turbo , and im wondering what is the size of the engine in cubic inch and horse power ? .
thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your Z31 uses a 3.0 L (2960 cc, 180.6 cu in) VG30E engine that's rated at 160 hp and 173 lb ft of torque.


----------

